# any ideas?



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

My siberian husky is sick. Really stuffed up. Lots of sneezing and trying to clear her nose but its not helping at all. She is going to the vet on wensday but I was wondering if anyone had any tips on how to help clear up her nose before then. 

About a month after I got her last year she had the same problem and the vet said it was a respitory infection. She is around other dogs a lot so I'm not sure if she is just prone to it or what, because my other dog doesn't have it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't know dogs caught colds. Isn't that distemper? i wish I had an answer. Maybe something like Benadryl, but that's for allergies.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Murph is battling a cold right now. Just a minor one though. My friend who sees a lot of dogs said he's seeing a lot of dogs with the same issues. 


I've been giving Murph liquid children's mucinex, and putting him in the bathroom with it very steamy.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

You could also get one of those suckers that they use for babies, and suck out the boogers in her nose


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

meggels said:


> I've been giving Murph liquid children's mucinex, and putting him in the bathroom with it very steamy.


does the mucinex help? i have tried the steamy bathroom but it didn't really help.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I mean, I guess. I've been doing both, so I couldn't really tell you which one worked better/more/etc. My friend who breeds frenchies recommended it to me.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Maybe some saline solution squirted up his nostrils periodically. This could loosen some congestion. Mine would also get some colloidal silver in their water.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

This is kind of timely, wondering what other symptoms are. Tuffy was sneezing, and had kind of backwards sneeze too, like he's sucking in through his nose, but it's noisy. He did that this morning, and then for about the first 20 minutes of our morning walk. He vomited a bit too, looked like mucus/foam.


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

he have runny eyes or anything or is it just nasal? could be a respiratory infection or if you notice eye discharge or watery eyes could be a sinus infection . I would go with the saline flush until you see the vet , if its either of those antibiotics will be needed to clear it up. poor pup hope he feels better soon.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

When does a vet become necessary? It sounds like Tricia's dog is much worse than Murph (only real symptom is he sounded a little sniffly when I listened to him exhaling). I do always worry about respiratory stuff with the braechy breeds though.


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

Couple of my bullys have short muzzles and it always sounds worse with them , same as when I had my boston. I always based the vet on if they seemed uncomfortable, if they can sleep and not wake every 20 minutes and they eat and drink I usually let it ride out, try home treatments ect. If they sound really congested or if the symptoms last more then 5 days or they just seem off mood wise, appetite wise , I take them in. I think as there owner you know your dog best and ccan usually tell when things just seem off. I almost took my male in the other day just wasnt feeling right but my gut told me to wait it out a day , lol and the vet when I called him LOL, turned out he was fine the next day . But other times I get a feeling like I have to go in and usually turns out i made the right choice, I think just go with your gut.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Dogs with "colds" are typical this time of year. 

"Kennel cough" is the most common form which can either be bacteria or viral. Its most commonly found in high density boarding kennels and is highly contagious. The incubation period is about 10-14 days. So dogs wont start showing symptoms until 10 days to 2 weeks after exposure. That means dogs with symptoms should stay away from other dogs as best as possible as well as how its spread so easily. People unknowingly board their animals when they are contagious, but have no symptoms, therefore getting all the dogs in the kennel sick as well.

Most dogs get over it fine on their own without need of a vet or medication. If the cough keeps dogs from getting sleep, eating, etc then it may be time for medical help. Taking a dog's temp is also a good indicator of when they need to be seen by a vet. Anything over 102.5 degrees F is considered a fever for a dog. 

Sometimes the simple case of kennel cough will turn into a serious respiratory infection...so its not something to brush aside, but be on top of it.


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

last time the vet said it was a respiratory infection. I'm expecting it to be the same this time. its just the stuffy/runny nose. she sneezed a bunch of it on my bed this morning. she does do the backward sneeze thing too.

It seems to be worse at night or when she's resting. She has the same attitude and willingness to eat. 

my other dog has had kennel cough before and it isn't that. there is no coughing or hacking, just the sneezing.


----------

